# Bad dreams



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2018)

Sometimes i will have a really bad dream and i will be crying in my dream and when i wake up im actually really crying. My ex even woke me up a few times cause i would be asleep but crying and others have as well. Is this an odd thing?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2018)

It may not be as odd as you think.

But it's scary for the other person, because they don't know what to do.

I went out with a girl who would sleep talk. Sometimes it was fun to fuck with her. But then other times when she was having bad dreams and would talk about them while she was having them. It would make me think of those scare movies where someone is under hypnosis and they're being made to retell a horrific experience. And all you can do is just be there. 

Personally, I don't think there's anything wrong. But if you feel like something is out of loop, I'd look into seeking professional help. Like the fortune teller down the street a psychiatrist/ologist.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2018)

Smoke said:


> It may not be as odd as you think.
> 
> But it's scary for the other person, because they don't know what to do.
> 
> ...



Yeah it did freak my ex out. Its something that has been happening for a long time.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2018)

Yea. Being the other person kinda sucks, because you don't know how to help. Imagine going out with someone with narcolepsy(uncontrollable sleep(not to be confused with Narcoslepsy(uncontrollable urge to watch shows about Narcos(Drug lords))).

While it's normal for them, you're always at a loss of what to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Yea. Being the other person kinda sucks, because you don't know how to help. Imagine going out with someone with narcolepsy(uncontrollable sleep(not to be confused with Narcoslepsy(uncontrollable urge to watch shows about Narcos(Drug lords))).
> 
> While it's normal for them, you're always at a loss of what to do.



Yeah i understand what you mean. It just sucks its not something i can control.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2018)

Why do you dislike it?

Does it affect your day to day life? Does it cause any type of physical or emotional pain? Or do you just dislike it because it weirds out your partners? Do you full blown cry, like sobbing?

Personally, I don't find it weird to cry in your sleep. Maybe it happens more frequently to you, but I know tons of people to whom it's happened several times. I know I've woken up with tears before.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Why do you dislike it?
> 
> Does it affect your day to day life? Does it cause any type of physical or emotional pain? Or do you just dislike it because it weirds out your partners? Do you full blown cry, like sobbing?
> 
> Personally, I don't find it weird to cry in your sleep. Maybe it happens more frequently to you, but I know tons of people to whom it's happened several times. I know I've woken up with tears before.



I just feel weird personally. I never understood how dreams can affect me like that. I just thought it was only me and maybe something was off about me.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2018)

When it comes to sleep crying, you're 100% not alone....by a long shot. 

I think it'd be hard to find someone who at some point, hasn't had a dream that made them feel strong emotions.


As for the medical side, I wouldn't worry too much. When you sleep, your motor functions, should be turned off, for safety, to prevent you from acting out your dreams. But for some, that's not true, or only slightly true. It's where you get sleep walkers and people who talk in their sleep. I would put sleep crying on the very light side of that spectrum. But that's just me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2018)

Smoke said:


> When it comes to sleep crying, you're 100% not alone....by a long shot.
> 
> I think it'd be hard to find someone who at some point, hasn't had a dream that made them feel strong emotions.
> 
> ...



Yeah ive heard crazy stories of people sleep walking, but it does make me feel better knowing its not just me. Its just i had crazy stuff happen to me in my life so i wasnt sure if it was due to that.


----------



## Eros (Feb 14, 2018)

My mom seems to have a lot of wild dreams, not sex dreams or anything, but dreams where she's yelling or screaming and thrashing about.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 14, 2018)

It isn't really strange, had a gf who did the same. As smoke said though, it is weird for others as we can't help nor actually do anything but just be there.

I often have pretty crazy dreams, although I never talk or move or whatever. It is almost always dark in my dreams (or a very cloudy day at best), and lots of weird stuff happens. It is nigh impossible to describe any of my dreams, but I will try.

People living underwater in these huge complexes (which do not look as futuristic as you might think) with large corroded metal shutters everywhere and being in suits that can take the pressure but are still not well made and are unstable.

Living with the witches and hardly describable monsters in snowy hills, trying to avoid them while hunting.

Being stuck on a huge metallic platform (like a scaffolding, no walls) in the middle of the sea, night, the structure is unstable and the creaking noises thunder through the dark. Something large is there with me all the time, but I can't go anywhere beside walk carefully along the metallic scaffolding with black sea below, wildly hitting the scaffolding.

Chasing to protect something only to usually partially fail, or trying to achieve something but again often failing because my anima (the female version of myself) appears, and since she reads my mind, she usually makes things very difficult (for example she appears in a party where I am with lots of people who are dear to me and she packs an uzi - I see that she will fire upon everyone so I yell for everybody to duck but since she can also read my mind, she fires by lowering the gun, knowing that they will duck down).

Being falsely accused of a crime (I got hanged once;it was one of the rare moments where there was sunlight in my dreams).

World wars, quite complicated. I am usually a Captain or Lieutenant, so not a grunt but always on the front. Never too high in the chain of command. I died in several of those dreams.

Climbing insanely high places with basic gear. These can get really scary.

Well, that's quite enough, I am sure I scared the shit out of people who read this. I never talk about it but it felt like the right topic.

The only problem that these dreams give me is that sometimes I go to work grumpy, so eh, not really that bad. I guess I am used to it. These wild dreams can be helpful with my writing, too, so there's that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cereza (Feb 14, 2018)

I had a really awful dream last night, I'm so fucking pissed about it still 

i remember having recurrent dreams as a child one of them was me falling into a a coffin and then it would close
and would fall down again into another coffin IDK why


----------



## El Hit (Feb 14, 2018)

I have sleep paralysis, I have seen tons of creepy shit so now I only get angry and wait for it to stop, I used to get so angry I would try to yell and move. One time while traveling with family it happened and mom told me I was yelling angry at bed they did not know what to do. My body was also in pain because I tried to move lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 15, 2018)

Used to have bad dreams/nightmares, but I haven't gotten one in years now. Either that, or I just don't think too much of dreams.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 15, 2018)

I used to get sleep paralysis as a child and I distinctly remember being half asleep/half awake and seeing a dark figure approach my bed. Then the dark figure would sit on my chest and suffocate me. It would only stop when I stopped fighting and accepted death. Between that and worrying about monsters under my bed, ghosts in the air and creatures in my closet I had sleep problems during elementary school. My teddy bears (which I loved and provided so much comfort during the day) would be abandoned before bed because one of my dad’s friends told me evil spirits could possess inanimate objects 

It got so bad at one point I would be too terrified of walking from my bedroom to my parents’ room on the other side of the house. Looking back, I know there were tons of things my parents could have done different to provide more security for me- like not telling so many scary stories to a seven year old, living in a house that wasn’t so big, staying in a closer bedroom etc etc.

As an adult I’ve had dreams that feel so real that I am disoriented once I wake up. I’ve had one dream where I woke up crying but that was during a very stressful period in my life.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 15, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I used to get sleep paralysis as a child and I distinctly remember being half asleep/half awake and seeing a dark figure approach my bed. Then the dark figure would sit on my chest and suffocate me. It would only stop when I stopped fighting and accepted death. Between that and worrying about monsters under my bed, ghosts in the air and creatures in my closet I had sleep problems during elementary school. My teddy bears (which I loved and provided so much comfort during the day) would be abandoned before bed because one of my dad’s friends told me evil spirits could possess inanimate objects
> 
> It got so bad at one point I would be too terrified of walking from my bedroom to my parents’ room on the other side of the house. Looking back, I know there were tons of things my parents could have done different to provide more security for me- like not telling so many scary stories to a seven year old, living in a house that wasn’t so big, staying in a closer bedroom etc etc.
> 
> As an adult I’ve had dreams that feel so real that I am disoriented once I wake up. I’ve had one dream where I woke up crying but that was during a very stressful period in my life.


Sleep paralysis is really weird, I have seen a girl with a deformed clownlike face, a clown floating above me, a guy with an afro grabing me by the arms, lots of things lol even a deceased president, that one make me lol when I wake up.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 15, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I used to get sleep paralysis as a child and I distinctly remember being half asleep/half awake and seeing a dark figure approach my bed. Then the dark figure would sit on my chest and suffocate me. It would only stop when I stopped fighting and accepted death. Between that and worrying about monsters under my bed, ghosts in the air and creatures in my closet I had sleep problems during elementary school. My teddy bears (which I loved and provided so much comfort during the day) would be abandoned before bed because one of my dad’s friends told me evil spirits could possess inanimate objects
> 
> It got so bad at one point I would be too terrified of walking from my bedroom to my parents’ room on the other side of the house. Looking back, I know there were tons of things my parents could have done different to provide more security for me- like not telling so many scary stories to a seven year old, living in a house that wasn’t so big, staying in a closer bedroom etc etc.
> 
> As an adult I’ve had dreams that feel so real that I am disoriented once I wake up. I’ve had one dream where I woke up crying but that was during a very stressful period in my life.


I can so relate. I've suffered from sleep paralysis over the years, and every time it frightens me. It always feels like there's another presence in my room.  I had one where I heard my name being whispered..another where I felt something breathing right in front of my face


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

I've always been jealous of people who have vivid dreams often. It's very rare for me to wake up and remember a dream so I always cherish the few times it actually happens.


----------



## Lew (Feb 15, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I used to get sleep paralysis as a child and I distinctly remember being half asleep/half awake and seeing a dark figure approach my bed. Then the dark figure would sit on my chest and suffocate me. It would only stop when I stopped fighting and accepted death. Between that and worrying about monsters under my bed, ghosts in the air and creatures in my closet I had sleep problems during elementary school. My teddy bears (which I loved and provided so much comfort during the day) would be abandoned before bed because one of my dad’s friends told me evil spirits could possess inanimate objects
> 
> It got so bad at one point I would be too terrified of walking from my bedroom to my parents’ room on the other side of the house. Looking back, I know there were tons of things my parents could have done different to provide more security for me- like not telling so many scary stories to a seven year old, living in a house that wasn’t so big, staying in a closer bedroom etc etc.
> 
> As an adult I’ve had dreams that feel so real that I am disoriented once I wake up. I’ve had one dream where I woke up crying but that was during a very stressful period in my life.



Sleep paralysis is terrifying. I've never experienced the dark figure like you have before though, and only tends to happen when I'm ill. I usually wake up, but can't shift my body and my quilt feels like it weighs a tonne. I struggle to breath which leads me to panicking until I can move again.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

I do talk in my life sleep often though, I just never remember when I wake up.

I have been asked "who's *insert nf username* you kept saying in your sleep?"

I just reply "huh? Fuck you talking about "

But deep down im like


----------



## Ashi (Feb 15, 2018)

The flu gave me really vivid fever dreams last week

They weren’t the worst but they were quite something


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

I rarely have bad dreams


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Feb 16, 2018)

Having traumatic flashbacks in your dreams is not cool. Alot of different scenarios out there too, one time my friend  showed up with only garbage bags, leaving something precious behind. He got help from his network and myself. He is much better a few years later.


----------



## selfconcile (Feb 18, 2018)

Because of my personal insecurities the worst dreams for me are those that involve being cheated on.

The weirdest was from a series of short dreams, one of which was a Matrix-like dream where some sort of being offered to show me the truth about reality. I remember that my body began to float from my bed, and the walls of the room started to disintegrate, revealing the machinery underneath. I resisted it (i.e. took the blue pill). When I have sleep paralysis I panic and try to force myself awake, and this time was similar. Before waking up, though, there was a sensation of falling, so it felt like I had fallen back into bed because I accepted this reality.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 18, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I used to get sleep paralysis as a child and I distinctly remember being half asleep/half awake and seeing a dark figure approach my bed. Then the dark figure would sit on my chest and suffocate me. It would only stop when I stopped fighting and accepted death. Between that and worrying about monsters under my bed, ghosts in the air and creatures in my closet I had sleep problems during elementary school. My teddy bears (which I loved and provided so much comfort during the day) would be abandoned before bed because one of my dad’s friends told me evil spirits could possess inanimate objects
> 
> It got so bad at one point I would be too terrified of walking from my bedroom to my parents’ room on the other side of the house. Looking back, I know there were tons of things my parents could have done different to provide more security for me- like not telling so many scary stories to a seven year old, living in a house that wasn’t so big, staying in a closer bedroom etc etc.
> 
> As an adult I’ve had dreams that feel so real that I am disoriented once I wake up. I’ve had one dream where I woke up crying but that was during a very stressful period in my life.



Sorry to hear that stuff that happened when you were a child. I do think when children see scary shit it does effect them later on. My dreams are realistic as well mostly the ones i wake up crying from and it usually results in someones death or my own.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 18, 2018)

Even though nightmares are unpleasant, I find them fascinating. It’s like getting to be the main character in a horror movie. Not sure if dream interpretation/analysis really tells you how you feel and/or brings unnoticed but pivotal details about situations/people irl to your attention, but I try to interpret my dreams as soon as I’ve woken up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 18, 2018)

I’ve literally woken up with tears in my eyes because of bad dreams. They’re horrible, although I don’t actually realize I was crying until after I woke up. 

My recurring and probably most terrifying dream I’ve had which I hope to god doesn’t ever happen has been where I’ve been in a school shooting. Running and hiding from a shooter and many times getting shot just as I wake up.

Also it’s weird but I swear I feel like sometimes I dream about certain situations that are normal and then I experience those situations after having the dreams (sometimes months after) but I have a sense of deja vu. Idk it’s weird


----------



## Polaris (Feb 19, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> My recurring and probably most terrifying dream I’ve had which I hope to god doesn’t ever happen has been where I’ve been in a school shooting. Running and hiding from a shooter and many times getting shot just as I wake up.



Is the spree killer in your dreams someone you know in real life or is it basically a faceless stranger?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 19, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Is the spree killer in your dreams someone you know in real life or is it basically a faceless stranger?


Faceless stranger, I never actually see them in my dreams


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 19, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> My ex even woke me up a few times cause i would be asleep but crying and others have as well. Is this an odd thing?


Ive been in similar situations with people ive been close to irl

As smoke said its not fun on the other end as you just feel so damn useless...Not to make this about me or belittle your side of it or anything tho

The following is a messed up nightmare i had throughout my teens, its not terribly traumatic or anything, but if youre easily freaked out i dont recommend reading any further


*Spoiler*: _You were warned_ 



I used to have this recurring nightmare in middle school through to high school where i was in the school and everything gets pitch black with a weird yellow lighting everywhere......But anyway the dream always went the exact same way

Itd start with me and about 20 other random students all lined up with our backs to the wall in the gymnasium, then a hooded figure would just appear in front of us and squeal/howl at us until we ran, the scariest thing about him was he seemed to be made of the yellow/black mist and was also responsible for putting it all over the school...Like it was coming from him... He had terrifying hands as well...And they were the only feature of him you could see, he had long fingers that curled at the ends and were a lot like hairy spiders legs except about a foot long each...Im also arachnophobic so 2x scary score on that one huh?

Anyway, as we ran, the school would change shape, so navigating was impossible, and there were constant tremors in the ground (obviously) that made keeping your balance as you ran really difficult, and he would slowly chase and catch us as we teach tried to make it to the back door of the school that in my dreams, was always made of a bright white light and kept in a hallway of utter darkness besides the door way, there was no yellow in this room.

But anyway as cliche nightmares go, i never managed to make it to the door and he would always catch me, and when he did the floor beneath you would just fall away and you would plummet downwards, getting that sickening feeling of falling while you dream (ever have that?) only it wouldnt wake me up like it normally does, and id just keep falling. Until i came to a freaking playground, and not just any playground, but the earliest playground i can recall from my childhood, not far from my families first home, and this is where the hooded figure would keep all the students he caught.

The yellow/black light is still everywhere even tho we left the school, further reinforcing the idea that the hooded figure is made of it/creating it. But then there would always be this repeating sound that sounded like someone gasping for air but just one gasp each time, and it would just keep happening over and over until i realized i was the only one in the playground besides the hooded figure, then hed turn to me and run at me, howling again, and then i woke up right before he allowed me to see his face...Or kill me or whatever.




I always woke up in a cold sweat after this dream, drenched (ew i know) and freezing and unable to get back to sleep even if i tried for hours.

Never cried while dreaming tho, but i mean if i sweat this bad while dreaming it cant be all that weird to cry a little as well.

Eventually this nightmare just stopped happening, tho i did get it at least a few times a month.

Just went away on its own


----------



## mali (Feb 20, 2018)

in the words of the great poet j hus, TELL ME WHY I ALWAYS DIE WHEN IM HAVIN DREAMS?1?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 22, 2018)

Mali said:


> in the words of the great poet j hus, TELL ME WHY I ALWAYS DIE WHEN IM HAVIN DREAMS?1?



Nuuuu dont die.  


I had another bad dream the other night and again woke up crying. However im glad it only happens ever so often.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2018)

I've heard drinking milk before bed causes bad dreams.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I've heard drinking milk before bed causes bad dreams.



I dont drink milk.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont drink milk.


Why not?  It may work opposite for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why not?  It may work opposite for you.



That is a possibility but only if i can add chocolate to it.


----------



## mali (Feb 24, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Nuuuu dont die.
> 
> 
> I had another bad dream the other night and again woke up crying. However im glad it only happens ever so often.


i rarely ever get shook up by a bad dream (even though most of my dreams generally involve me dying or running away from something) which i guess says more about my attitude towards dreams, good or bad, and not the negative content of those bad dreams. sometimes they get a bit worrisome with how comprehensive the scenarios are, with family and friends making appearances. those specific dreams use to mess me up when i was younger though, like id actually spend time trying to divine whatever that dream meant in order to stop harm coming to whoever i dreamt getting fucked over.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 24, 2018)

Mali said:


> i rarely ever get shook up by a bad dream (even though most of my dreams generally involve me dying or running away from something) which i guess says more about my attitude towards dreams, good or bad, and not the negative content of those bad dreams. sometimes they get a bit worrisome with how comprehensive the scenarios are, with family and friends making appearances. those specific dreams use to mess me up when i was younger though, like id actually spend time trying to divine whatever that dream meant in order to stop harm coming to whoever i dreamt getting fucked over.



Those are the dreams that usually make me cry when it involves my relatives.


----------

